# What to Blend with Blueberry?



## PPBart (Jul 3, 2010)

Anybody tried blending other fruit or grape wines with blueberry? 

Last evening on impulse I added a few ounces of home-made muscadine to about a half-glass of blueberry (remnant of a bottle of commercial wine) and was pleasantly surprised with the combination.


----------



## Tom (Jul 3, 2010)

I know both Wade and I made a Blueberry Pinot Noir.


----------



## Wade E (Jul 3, 2010)

Yep, blended it with a bucket of Pinot Noir that wasnt great by itself but was pretty nice blended with the Blueberry.


----------



## PPBart (Jul 3, 2010)

Wade E said:


> Yep, blended it with a bucket of Pinot Noir that wasnt great by itself but was pretty nice blended with the Blueberry.




I must admit that Pinot Noir would not have been the first thing that came to mind as a blend partner for blueberry. In addition to the muscadine that I experimented with, I was thinking more along the line of blackberry or another fruit. I've got a ~5-gal batch of blueberry now settled into secondary, so sometime in the future I'll plan on experimenting with blends.


----------



## Julie (Jul 3, 2010)

I haven't done it but I heard Elderberry & Blueberry make a nice wine


----------



## Sacalait (Jul 3, 2010)

Blueberry/zinfandel is to die for.


----------



## Tom (Jul 3, 2010)

PPBart said:


> I must admit that Pinot Noir would not have been the first thing that came to mind as a blend partner for blueberry. In addition to the muscadine that I experimented with, I was thinking more along the line of blackberry or another fruit. I've got a ~5-gal batch of blueberry now settled into secondary, so sometime in the future I'll plan on experimenting with blends.


Ya know, thats why we are here "for Ideas"


----------



## Sacalait (Jul 3, 2010)

Blackberry/blueberry is excellent, one of my favorites.


----------



## PPBart (Jul 4, 2010)

Sacalait said:


> Blackberry/blueberry is excellent, one of my favorites.



I've used blackberry as a topping wine for blueberry, so I guess that a minor blending. What ratio would you suggest as a starting point?


----------



## pwrose (Jul 4, 2010)

I topped off and backsweetened my blackberry with blueberry and first impression was that of the mixed drink sex on the beach, the version made with the raspberry liquer.


----------



## djrockinsteve (Jul 4, 2010)

Blend with many wines. Pinot Noir yes would work. Merlot (keep it dry though) Grenache, Cabernets, Syrah need I go on.


----------



## Sacalait (Jul 4, 2010)

The recipe I use calls for 8#'s of blueberries and 1 gal. of blackberry juice from the steam juicer, 2 1/2 gals. water sweetened to a S.G. of ~1.083. Makes about a 4gal. batch.


----------



## PPBart (Jul 5, 2010)

I did a bit of shopping in a little neighborhood market in Baton Rouge today and noticed a wine marketed by a small local winery that is a blend of muscadine and blueberry. I couldn't resist buying a bottle and trying it this evening -- and was pleased to find that it really was pretty good. The winery in question apparently produces only blueberry and muscadine wines (and obviously, a blend of both). I think once my blueberry is done I'll have to try that blend as well (!)


----------



## Sacalait (Jul 5, 2010)

Go for it! I have beau coux muscadines so I'd be interested in the results.


----------



## seopiper (Jul 8, 2010)

Haven't tried fruit wines but my aunt love to experiment. She tried Blackberry-Raspberry and mulberry-blackberry wine.


----------



## Mearaman (Aug 10, 2010)

*Blending Blueberry*

I keep some dry bananna wine around for blending and topping off with the dark fruit wines. Recently, I messed up a blueberry batch so it was too sweet. Blending with 25% dry bananna worked like a charm.


----------

